# anavar



## Mus_King (Jul 28, 2007)

I am planning an anavar primo test e cycle. What is expected out of 8 weeks of var? Which one would be a reasonable dose?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 28, 2007)

Anavar is the best oral out there imo.
It makes you Feel good #1 unlike most orals......
If you get some thats good and real expect good strength gains and some muscle hardness. Not a mass builder but real good for quality muscle and strength.


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 28, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Anavar is the best oral out there imo.
> It makes you Feel good #1 unlike most orals......
> If you get some thats good and real expect good strength gains and some muscle hardness. Not a mass builder but real good for quality muscle and strength.



Agreed, I really enjoyed anavar and will start some again soon most likely.
If you've done Test by it self or even stacked with something else(everything else equal) then don't expect near the amount of mass.  Anavar was actually my first taste of AAS and I enjoyed it enough to want to run it multiple times.  Strength goes up and I leaned out...All the while being asked if I was on juice. lol


----------



## Marine (Jul 28, 2007)

Mus_King said:
			
		

> I am planning an anavar primo test e cycle. What is expected out of 8 weeks of var? Which one would be a reasonable dose?


Var is great for adding size that will stay with you when the cycle is over, unlike many other orals. So I thin you will enjoy var at a dose not larger than 30-40mg /day


----------



## Tyrone (Jul 28, 2007)

I like anywhere from a 30-60mg. dose/day.  I know 60 is double the dose of the 30 but that's what I've ran.

Edit: And yes usually for about 2 months.


----------



## Midjy (Aug 1, 2007)

I been taking it at 40 mg /d for two months , excelent quality gains, but the diet has to be spotless , if not you won't notice a thing.


----------



## bigdawg (Aug 1, 2007)

Tyrone, can anavar be taken by itself like if someone wants to try aas for the first time but not a huge cycle?  And when you said you took it and leaned out, was it mostly your diet that did this?  I was under the assumption that the only aas that actually will burn fat is tren.


----------



## da-sol (Aug 1, 2007)

bigdawg said:
			
		

> Tyrone, can anavar be taken by itself like if someone wants to try aas for the first time but not a huge cycle?  And when you said you took it and leaned out, was it mostly your diet that did this?  I was under the assumption that the only aas that actually will burn fat is tren.



Diet is the number one factor when it comes to results with any cycle.
Depending on your goals you need to adjust your diet accordingly.


----------



## bigdawg (Aug 1, 2007)

Anavar seemed very beginner frinedly from what i have read, I am thinking of doing a cycle of it for my first one, with igf-lr3 during and after.  Whats a good amount of anavar and how long should the cycle last?


----------



## Secret (Aug 2, 2007)

Mus_King said:
			
		

> I am planning an anavar primo test e cycle. What is expected out of 8 weeks of var? Which one would be a reasonable dose?


You don't have to listen to me , but I will increase it from 40 to 60 mg. For me at 40 is worthless


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 2, 2007)

bigdawg said:
			
		

> Tyrone, can anavar be taken by itself like if someone wants to try aas for the first time but not a huge cycle?  And when you said you took it and leaned out, was it mostly your diet that did this?  I was under the assumption that the only aas that actually will burn fat is tren.


I actually did run it as my first taste of AAS alone but with the addition of a tiny bit of Clen/T3(at low doses on and off for a couple months)...At that time I didn't know much and was taking Nolva as well I believe daily.  I believe I gained around 10 lbs. while leaning out.  I had an OK diet at the time and trained about 5-6 days with weights only.  I had a DAMN good beach bod at that point  If you actually want size then I'd advise running TEST


----------



## bigdawg (Aug 2, 2007)

at this point in my life, and for what i do, i would prefer strength over size and am looking to drop fat.  I am working on a diet to start for monday, and grabbing some igf-lr3, was thinking of running a mild cycle with it.  i weigh around 260 lbs, i do fight training, MMA, 6 days a week for my cardio, and weight lift 5 days.
Monday chest, tuesday arms, wednesday back, thursday legs friday shoulders.  I only have time to lift once a day but i can make that work out last as long as i need to in case its beter to work several muscle group and take a day of rest.


----------



## AlphaMale (Aug 2, 2007)

bigdawg said:
			
		

> at this point in my life, and for what i do, i would prefer strength over size and am looking to drop fat.  I am working on a diet to start for monday, and grabbing some igf-lr3, was thinking of running a mild cycle with it.  i weigh around 260 lbs, i do fight training, MMA, 6 days a week for my cardio, and weight lift 5 days.
> Monday chest, tuesday arms, wednesday back, thursday legs friday shoulders.  I only have time to lift once a day but i can make that work out last as long as i need to in case its beter to work several muscle group and take a day of rest.


As far as the training schedule, do what works for you - I like to training each muscle group every 5 days myself by training 4 days a week on a 3-day split, but again whatever works for you. You might find a little quicker recovery and hence more intensity, volume, or frequency might make things more efficient while 'on'. But from personal experience I have always found that strength came better with frequency like twice a week, and size more like once a week.

Why do you want to IGF-LR? What dosage and dosing schedule do you plan on following? AAS are always going to be far superior to IGF, you'd probably be better off just running the Anavar or ideally adding something like Test Prop to your regime.


----------



## AlphaMale (Aug 2, 2007)

Mus_King said:
			
		

> I am planning an anavar primo test e cycle. What is expected out of 8 weeks of var? Which one would be a reasonable dose?


Like the others have said, Anavar is god stuff. Don't expect miracles with it though. What are the doses and duration of the others? Depending on your cycle experience and goals I'd usually recommend to drop the Primo and just run Anavar and Test, as those alone will offer great results.

You should notice some muscle hardening; leanning out; great pumps, too good at higher doses for me; and possibly some strength, Anavar helps much with strength, but when combined with others like test unless you have some cycles under your belt, you won't be able to tell where it's coming from - Test by itself offers more for me and others than Anavar by itself.

40mg/day is a good dosage for most - a common recommendation is .2mg per pound of bodyweight. I usually weigh around 250 with around 14% bodyfat and 40mg works great for me and 20mg use to work fine to, plus consider that you will also be running Primo which is very simular as well as test E, so the Anavar is an addition to your cycle. 60mg and such are great too, I personally don't find the expense worth it when combined with other AAS as well as the pumps tend to become imposing to my workouts above 50mg with the other aas.


----------



## bigdawg (Aug 2, 2007)

I wanted to run igf-lr3 because i see no reason not to run it.  I planned on doing 80mcg daily IM directly into the places i wanted improvement as this, from another thread i posted, seems to be the best way to use it.  It has a systemic effect but the immediate injection spot will utilize it amount fully, the rest of the body will get trickle down effect.  I planned on injecting Post Workout.  

I think i wanted to run the anavar for my first cycle as it is a "milder" aas and just to see how i react to it before i try large stacks.  

I will start a new thread with the specifics of what i want to run and what i am trying to achieve here in a few moments, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlphaMale (Aug 2, 2007)

bigdawg said:
			
		

> I wanted to run igf-lr3 because i see no reason not to run it.  I planned on doing 80mcg daily IM directly into the places i wanted improvement as this, from another thread i posted, seems to be the best way to use it.  It has a systemic effect but the immediate injection spot will utilize it amount fully, the rest of the body will get trickle down effect.  I planned on injecting Post Workout.
> 
> I think i wanted to run the anavar for my first cycle as it is a "milder" aas and just to see how i react to it before i try large stacks.
> 
> I will start a new thread with the specifics of what i want to run and what i am trying to achieve here in a few moments, any input would be greatly appreciated.



I would think that running AAS like Prop or even adding Turinabol would net you much better results. IGF-1 Lr3 tends to recently be ran only post-workout to stimulant localized growth without the dreaded intestinal growth so common with it's use more so than GH, it's the effect of IGF-1 on the intestines, as the receptors are highly concentrated there, that causes the "GH Gut." It also accerates the development of cancer cells more so than muscle cells, but I suppose it would only be a problem if you had cancer cells to begin with, but still. I have no personal experience with IGF-1, only studies and a national level competitive bodybuilder friend who says it's a waste of money as far as effectiveness goes unless one is on an elite level, he vouches for an increase in fat loss though, but again not even close to the level of other drugs.

Not really trying to talk you out of it, just make sure that you are aware and not jaded by it's claims. I personally might try it PCT post-workout into the trained muscles, but right now haven't ever tried it.

Here's a few studies for you, good luck with whatever you decide to do, and I hope you reach your goals.

_"Insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1) plays an important role in the regulation of intestinal growth and maturation, whereas the direct effects of growth hormone (GH) on intestinal growth are less clear. In this study the authors utilize a transgenic mouse model to assess the extent to which longterm excess of IGF-1 in a background of GH deficiency stimulates small bowel growth."
Journal of Parenteral and Enteral Nutrition,  May/Jun 1997 _


_"IGF-1 or insulin-like growth factor 1 is an important hormone that is produced in the liver and body tissues. It is a polypeptide and consists of 70 amino acids linked together. All mammals produce IGF-1 molecules very similar in structure and human and bovine IGF-1 are completely identical. IGF-1 acquired its name because it has insulin-like activity in fat (adipose) tissue and has a structure that is very similar to that of proinsulin. The body's production of IGF-1 is regulated by the human growth hormone and peaks at puberty. IGF-1 production declines with age and is only about half the adult value at the age of 70 years. IGF-1 is a very powerful hormone that has profound effects even though its concentration in the blood serum is only about 200 ng/mL or 0.2 millionth of a gram per milliliter (1-4). 

IGF-1 and cancer
IGF-1 is known to stimulate the growth of both normal and cancerous cells(2,5). In 1990 researchers at Stanford University reported that IGF-1 promotes the growth of prostate cells(2). This was followed by the discovery that IGF-1 accelerates the growth of breast cancer cells(6-8). In 1995 researchers at the National Institutes of Health reported that IGF-1 plays a central role in the progression of many childhood cancers and in the growth of tumours in breast cancer, small cell lung cancer, melanoma, and cancers of the pancreas and prostate(9). In September 1997 an international team of researchers reported the first epidemiological evidence that high IGF-1 concentrations are closely linked to an increased risk of prostate cancer(10). Other researchers provided evidence of IGF-1's link to breast and colon cancers(10,11)."_
_Health News. Issue 76, April 1998_


_In 1995 researchers at the National Institutes of Health reported that IGF-1 plays a central role in the progression of many childhood cancers and in the growth of tumours in breast cancer, small cell lung cancer, melanoma and cancers of the pancreas and prostate ( LeRoith, Derek, et al. The role of insulin-like growth factor 1 receptor in cancer. Annals New York Academy of Sciences, Vol. 766, Sept 7, 1995. pp 420-08). On January 23rd, 1998 researchers at the Harvard Medical School released a major study providing conclusive evidence that IGF-1 is a potent risk factor for prostate cancer (Chan, June M et al. Plasma insulin-like growth factor 1 and prostate cancer risk: a prospective study. Science, Vol. 279, Jan 23, 1998, pp 563-66). Other research provides more evidence of IGF-1’s link to breast and colon cancer and a strong link between cancer risk and a high level of IGF-1 is now indisputable._


Also consider when looking at studies or people making recommendations off of studies - LR3 is all bootleg and handled in various ways from the mfgr by third parties who may or may not destroy the delicate proteins involved. For an expensive experiment, it may be OK if you have the money to "waste" but i would not break the bank in hopes of achieving any great gains or results. To the best of my knowledge, Gro-Pep is the only source for it and it is NOT sold for human use. In fact, the stuff that everyone sells is the media grade since it is much cheaper.

Also look into Patrick Arnold and William Llewellyn, and stuff they have written about it, and also empirical data from other members or bodybuilders that have used it.

Here's some quotes from Patrick Arnold.

_"IGF-1, administered systemically, has very poor effects on muscle growth actually. There are other interesting uses and benefits of it though"_

Regarding localized growth without gut growth:
_"it would not stick around long enough in the muscle to really do this. you would have to have a continous infusion into the muscle and then also you would need to have multiple entries into the muscle so that it is evenly distributed. into connective tisse though its different. connective tissue has very poor blood supply so it would stay put for a while. and connective tissue is quite responsive to igf-1
"_
_"IGF-1 injected intramsucularly will not be able to penetrate into the muscle long and reach concentrations high enough to give localized growth. being water soluble, it will be whisked away by your blood stream very quickly. connective tissue is different. very little blood supply so it will stick around longer. plus connective tissue is more sensitive to lower concentrations of IGf1 than muscle"_
_"that is why the only real viable IGF-1 therapy that may result in muscle hypertrophy is the gene threapy. this gene therapy uses an engineered virus to insert the gene for making IGF-1 into the nuclei of the muscle. Once there, it pours our IGF-1 into the muscle cell itself"_

My post is getting way too long, and I am not focused, I again just want to make sure that you know all sides of the story.


----------



## bigdawg (Aug 2, 2007)

it seemed very appealing to me for the fat loss and shorter down time or sore periods.


----------



## AlphaMale (Aug 2, 2007)

bigdawg said:
			
		

> it seemed very appealing to me for the fat loss and shorter down time or sore periods.


I've never heard anything about it helping with a shorter down time or sore periods, but again do not know too much about it or have any experience with it. You should start a thread on it and we'll get some experienced people and great discussion on it's own thread.


----------



## JohnnyPro (Aug 3, 2007)

I did anavar only at 40 mgs ED the first time I ever used AAS.  I got stronger, more vascular, and got really nice pumps in the gym.   I did pct but ended up only gaining a couple pounds though.  I wouldn't use it alone, but it would be great combined with injectables.


----------



## sammarbella (Aug 4, 2007)

bigdawg said:
			
		

> I wanted to run igf-lr3 because i see no reason not to run it.  I planned on doing 80mcg daily IM directly into the places i wanted improvement as this, from another thread i posted, seems to be the best way to use it.  It has a systemic effect but the immediate injection spot will utilize it amount fully, the rest of the body will get trickle down effect.  I planned on injecting Post Workout.
> 
> I think i wanted to run the anavar for my first cycle as it is a "milder" aas and just to see how i react to it before i try large stacks.
> 
> I will start a new thread with the specifics of what i want to run and what i am trying to achieve here in a few moments, any input would be greatly appreciated.



As i said in the other thread...wait untill you have experience with AAS to jump in IGF-1  LR3.

Don't burn steps.

If you don't run now you will get more results (better gains) in the future.


I used IGF-1 Lr3 on PCT with amazing results (after many cycles...), SO GOOD RESULTS that i don't plan any PCT WITHOUT IGF1-LR3.

You don't need such high dosages, your body will not be able to manage this EXTREME HIGH dose, its reported that body only produce a very few mcgs of IGF1 per day.

So figure.

3x20 mcgs ED or 2x33 mcgs (one of those PWO) ED for 4 weeks on PCT works great for me.

This protocol only work for 4 weeks after that its useless due to STRONG downregulation of receptors but for PCT usage is perfect.
Anti-catabolic and HIGH fatloss results.

*I did on PCT with HGH (clomid, nolva, aromasin) after a cutting cycle and i was able to increase 30% calories and experiment a HUGE FAT LOSS coming off roids, no muscle loss at all.*

For muscle gains go for GK protocol 3x week after WO.You can run it for months.Better with AAS AND HGH.Optimal with AAS AND HGH AND SLIN.


----------



## Mus_King (Aug 4, 2007)

I see a lot of you guys belive that I should take more, shouldn't I be concerned for sides at this high dossage?


----------



## Secret (Aug 5, 2007)

Mus_King said:
			
		

> I see a lot of you guys belive that I should take more, shouldn't I be concerned for sides at this high dossage?


 I had no sides whatsoever, and as far as I know var is a mild oral, so at 60 mg shouldn't be a worry. Use just in case synthergine.


----------



## Hombre (Aug 8, 2007)

Used it at 80mg/day with no problems, If I had to take just 30mg or so, I bet the results would've been insignificant.


----------

